# The ACO, Jeff Bass, is OUT of Robeson County shelter!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This is huge news! If you saw my post on the dog who was in that shelter, you will know why this is the best news the animals in this shelter could ever have!

http://www.robesonian.com/view/full...s-out-at-county-pound?instance=home_news_lead


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that now more animals will be saved and rescues will be able to pull dogs out of there again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is GREAT News! I hope this will be a new beginning for the Robeson Shelter.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Great News, hope that things will continue to look up for Robeson.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news*

Great news!!

Now is it safe to call the shelter and if you are a rescue, say you are a rescue?
I heard before not to tell them if you are a rescue, because they were putting the dogs to sleep even though a rescue was coming.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is a good day for the animals.....I hope.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think contacting a volunteer there and asking them would be the best way to go.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Meanwhile, this is what went on. This is very, very difficult to watch. Please be warned!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaEW6rpzV-E

I am struggling with the fact that I didn't go to a shelter this time, or for my border collies. My last shelter dog was in '89, then the border collies came. I can only imagine that things were even worse then, so I know I rescued four dogs in the 70s and 80s.


----------

